# John Deere 317 with a 14hp Kohler engine



## jaspurlin (Aug 2, 2015)

This is for sale in my area. Needs a new deck drive belt, and a new seat wouldn't hurt. It's going for $300, so I think I'll take a gamble.

It is obviously not the original engine, at 14hp, but in the case of the 317 this may be a good thing. Is 14 hp enough to run this mower?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!
The 14 hp should be ok,as long as it doesn't "bog" when the PTO is engaged.
Basically that frame system was used for many different engines,and the hp would determine the model "subset",I.E 317= 300 series/17 hp, 314=300 series,14 hp,etc .
The drives were the same.


----------



## jaspurlin (Aug 2, 2015)

Thanks! I have a feeling I'm going to be spending some time here.

I don't really have any history with tractors of any sort, and haven't really ever worked on anything with an engine. I'm generally handy though, and have plenty of tools, so I'm not too worried about learning.

I'll update once I've got the thing this afternoon.


----------

